

Best web host for a startup? - jameshk

What do you think?
======
jameshk
Also are DO's $10 a month servers underpowered for a site with medium traffic
lots of pages and a mySQL database or two?

------
jordhy
Digital Ocean or Amazon EC2. Now get back to work.

~~~
officialjunk
Did DO address their security problems with data being left over after from
prior instances? I admit I am not up to date on that.

------
jameshk
Alright, how's reliability on DO?

